
Microsoft explains why Edge has so few extensions a year down the line - sparklemarkle
https://betanews.com/2017/09/30/microsoft-edge-extensions/
======
mtgx
Can you imagine if Windows had an app store from day one, and they wouldn't
allow you to install from any other source, and they'd also have the same
philosophy about third-party apps?

Although if they did that, I'm not so sure Windows would've been the #1
desktop OS by now.

~~~
rakshithbekal
Yet people can't wait to jump to ios which does the same and worse. Google
cutting out windows platform from their app development which seems like its
more intentions than just cost cutting. Microsoft is doing everything it can
these days and all people do is talk smack about their past.

------
reeteshv
I feel that this explanation is more of an excuse than anything else.

Of course, they will find it hard to accept that Edge is not getting general
user acceptance as much as they had hoped.

And that, as a result, they aren't able to get developers interested in their
platform.

~~~
PaulHoule
I use Edge for my everyday browsing. It is definitely faster than Firefox and
it is less evil than Chrome.

My experience is that Firefox and Chrome performance really fall off a cliff
once you start installing extensions.

~~~
Can_Not
I get around this by having profiles with extra extensions and profiles with
only ad blocking extensions.

